# coromandel tree



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

I am struggling with this one a bit. I am trying to get the foreground out a bit more but when I do it seems like it loses contrast. I've been looking at this image too long so hopefully a fresh set of eyes can see where to take this:







all comments/criticisms/suggestions welcome.


----------



## c0ntr0lz (Mar 18, 2004)

a little dark on te right side   but very kool!!!


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

I took it into Photoshop and was able to get some ok results by masking the bottom and adjusting the brightness and contrast.  When you print the picture, and you dodge the bottom?  I really like this picture except for the problem you are struggling with.


----------



## drlynn (Mar 18, 2004)

Try a contrast mask.  In case anyone doesn't know what I mean:

1. Make a duplicate layer. Name it Contrast Mask.
2. Desaturate the new layer
3. Image->adjust->invert on the new layer
4. Set layer blending option to Overlay.
5. Gaussian blur at radius of about 10-30.
6. Adjust layer opacity to desired effect.

This brightens dark areas without losing contrast.

Edit to add - You can also add a layer mask to this so that the adjustment only affects the parts of the pic that you want to lighten/darken.  If you like the sky as-is, for example, then just mask it out and only lighten the ground. (Hope that wasn't a painful statement of the obvious   )


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 18, 2004)

That's a nice way of doing it drlynn.  Thanks for the tip.  I normally would just do a curves adjustment and mask the top half.  I tried your method and it worked very nicely   Here's the result.






That's a beautiful photo btw vonnagy


----------



## karissa (Mar 18, 2004)

drlynn said:
			
		

> Try a contrast mask.  In case anyone doesn't know what I mean:
> 
> 1. Make a duplicate layer. Name it Contrast Mask.
> 2. Desaturate the new layer
> ...



I tried this... yeah.. I need to comb through the how-to forum and get to work.  I got some nice results with this tree picture.  I didn't like what it did with the clouds so I just erased them out of the picture and really liked the result.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark,
man, sometimes you really drive me nuts!!  (posting an awesome pic like this and presenting it as something with which you are dissatisfied- man, i'd love to be able to claim this shot!)

composition is excellent. i'm not so sure i'd change anything in this shot, but if you do bring out the foreground somehow like matt did, the only thing i'd sugggest is burning the horizon line just slightly to emphasize contrast between sky and ground....

well done, dude.

p.s. what are the specs on this shot, do you remember?  almost looks like you used a polarizing filter...


----------



## Moni (Mar 18, 2004)

You are really BOSS


----------



## Nytmair (Mar 18, 2004)

damn, that's awesome! 

the lightened foreground that digital matt did looks better IMO...now i just wonder what it would be like with the trees and everything a tad lighter too :scratch:

-Dan


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 18, 2004)

I think that the lighter foreground looks unnatural.  The lighter foreground belongs in a different photo of the same composition.  I really like the composition, and I really like the look of the original image posted by Vonn.  It's very dramatic.  

I don't like the way that the highlights in the clouds in the top left corner and above the tree to the left dominate the image.  They're too bright and really grab my attention, when I want to look at the tree.  The only change I'd make from your first post is to subdue those highlights. 

I like how the darkness at the bottom balances the brightness of the sky.  I also like the difference between the high contrast appearing foreground and tree and the almost low contrast textures of the cloudy sky. 

How convenient is it to return to this site, Vonn?  This would be a great composition to see under various lighting and seasons.


----------



## craig (Mar 18, 2004)

I am partial to the photo with just a little shadow detail. The sky already provides for some beautiful highlights and midtones.

Oh yea, once again fine photo!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

> How convenient is it to return to this site, Vonn? This would be a great composition to see under various lighting and seasons.



its a 4 hour drive, but a very worthy 4 hour drive, i've been here twice and the lighting changes from minute to minute... its an astounding little place. The seasons don't really change in the North Island unless you are in the  alpine areas. The only the difference is the change in temperature and the amount of rainfall.

here's another shot of the location I posted a while back:





Thanks everyone for there extra set of eyes on this, this is one photo i looked at far too long and needed to get input and fresh ideas on it!


----------



## drlynn (Mar 18, 2004)

[quote="karissa
I tried this... yeah.. I need to comb through the how-to forum and get to work.  I got some nice results with this tree picture.  I didn't like what it did with the clouds so I just erased them out of the picture and really liked the result. [/quote]

karissa,
Forget you have an eraser in Photoshop.  Try adding a layer mask and masking out the unwanted parts.  That way, if you "erase" too much and don't see it until after you've done 5 other things to the pic, you don't have to undo everything you just did.  You just go back to your layer mask, and repaint in white instead of black.


----------



## malachite (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm with ksmattfish on this one. I like the silhouette thing going on but the cloud highlights are a little to much on the top left. I say tone that corner down and maybe even tone what little highlights there are on the foreground rocks just a tad. Pull everything you can out of the darker cloud directly to the right of the tree and viola'........ Kewlness for me anyway  

Composition, awsome stuff............


----------

